# Bacon & jalapeño infused vodka



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 29, 2017)

Time to upgrade weekend bloody Mary's, and take the sous vide in a whole new direction!

I put 2.5 cups of vodka, roughly 12oz of bacon (I say roughly because I ate a few pieces out of the 12oz pack) and 4 teaspoons of bacon grease in the first bag. 













IMG_6029.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 29, 2017





Bacon/vodka bag after sealing.

Second bag again had 2.5 cups of decent vodka (maybe minus a shot. It was after noon at this point) 12oz of bacon, 2 cut up jalapeños, some pepper corns, and 4 teaspoons of bacon grease. 













IMG_6030.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 29, 2017





Both bags of vodka sealed.

Cooked for an hour at 150 degrees and refrigerated in bowls. Skimmed fat off top of bowls and ran the rest through strainers and cheese cloth. 













IMG_6033.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 29, 2017





Bottle up in mason jars. 

I'm not sure if these need to stay in fridge or not. I have them in fridge now just in case. After another night in fridge more foggy bacon grease was present in bottom of jars. I ran through cheese cloth lined strainer again today. Guess we will see how it turns out. 

I tasted rage bacon only version last night and it tasted and smelled like bacon!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice! A buddy if mine did some bacon infused vodka a while back. Didnt sous vide, just sat in jars a long time. He said the best way he found to get all the bacon fat out of the vodka was to put it in the freezer overnight, then pour through cheese cloth. I haven't tried it, but thought I'd pass along the tip.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 30, 2017)

I appreciate the tip thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

Sounds really interesting!

Looking forward to seeing how it tastes.

Al


----------



## bellaru (Jan 30, 2017)

Interesting. That's gonna make a great Bloody Mary


----------



## b-one (Jan 30, 2017)

You would think someone was snowed in with this much time on his hands!:biggrin:
I would of just ate the bacon,then drank the vodka. Wait I don't drink much anymore.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of the bacon vodka, but I do like a good pepper vodka. Our local distillery does two. One Hatch child and the other is habenero. They do make a great Bloody Mary! 

You're going to need to get your slim Jim straws ready!













IMG_4808.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 30, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 30, 2017)

MMMMmmmm Well up here it's ceaser's, We don't get the bloody mary mix up here and most people here make them absolutely horrible. But mmmmm ina ceaser, I think I may have to make some......


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 30, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You're going to need to get your slim Jim straws ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nepas has an app, I mean thread for that one!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 30, 2017)

I hope so bellaru!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 30, 2017)

Didn't take much time b-one. I have requests for 2 gallons of it already without giving out any samples! Hard to beat a good Bloody Mary.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 30, 2017)

I might try a habanero vodka dirtsailor. I've yet to try the jalapeño/bacon one so we will see. And I saw the slim Jim straw thread a while back. Probably gonna try it with the local pork producers snack sticks!


----------



## disco (Feb 3, 2017)

I  love the experiment! Point!

Slainthe!

Disco


----------



## dls1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice project hillbillyrkstr,

Sounds like you've got two products, bacon infused vodka and vodka infused bacon.

I've made bacon infused vodka many times, but never sous vide. I simply pour a fifth (750ml) bottle of decent vodka in a wide mouth container, slowly cook 1 pound of bacon until all of the fast has run off, then pour the fat in the container with the vodka, and place the container in the freezer overnight. The next day, I remove the thick layer of fat that has solidified at the top, and strain the vodka through a Brita filter multiple times (5-6) until it's as clear as it originally was.

Makes a great Bloody Mary.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks dls. I still have a bit of fat in my jars. I strained them threw cheese cloth a few times. Guess I need to do it a few more times.

By the way the bacon was mush after the sous vide cook. Had to chuck it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks disco. I have some people coming over tomorrow night so I think we're gonna try this vodka out!


----------



## poopypuss (Mar 8, 2017)

I want to hear how this turned out!

A good Bloody Mary, with little work involved during the Sunday Brunch, is always something I;m looking for.

Of course, I'll kick it up beyond the piddly jalapeno.

Thai chilis would take it to an enjoyable level (me), in my house.

Ghost Chili Bloody Mary's are a bad thing come 4 PM on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 10, 2017)

The vodka tastes like bacon! Makes a good Bloody Mary so I'd say success. 

As far as adding heat I'm sure you could add any peppers you wanted into the sous vide bag.


----------



## poopypuss (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice. Looks like I"LL be breaking out the rig.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Mar 11, 2017)

Glad to hear it turned out well!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 29, 2017)

Time to upgrade weekend bloody Mary's, and take the sous vide in a whole new direction!

I put 2.5 cups of vodka, roughly 12oz of bacon (I say roughly because I ate a few pieces out of the 12oz pack) and 4 teaspoons of bacon grease in the first bag. 













IMG_6029.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 29, 2017





Bacon/vodka bag after sealing.

Second bag again had 2.5 cups of decent vodka (maybe minus a shot. It was after noon at this point) 12oz of bacon, 2 cut up jalapeños, some pepper corns, and 4 teaspoons of bacon grease. 













IMG_6030.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 29, 2017





Both bags of vodka sealed.

Cooked for an hour at 150 degrees and refrigerated in bowls. Skimmed fat off top of bowls and ran the rest through strainers and cheese cloth. 













IMG_6033.JPG



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jan 29, 2017





Bottle up in mason jars. 

I'm not sure if these need to stay in fridge or not. I have them in fridge now just in case. After another night in fridge more foggy bacon grease was present in bottom of jars. I ran through cheese cloth lined strainer again today. Guess we will see how it turns out. 

I tasted rage bacon only version last night and it tasted and smelled like bacon!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice! A buddy if mine did some bacon infused vodka a while back. Didnt sous vide, just sat in jars a long time. He said the best way he found to get all the bacon fat out of the vodka was to put it in the freezer overnight, then pour through cheese cloth. I haven't tried it, but thought I'd pass along the tip.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 30, 2017)

I appreciate the tip thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

Sounds really interesting!

Looking forward to seeing how it tastes.

Al


----------



## bellaru (Jan 30, 2017)

Interesting. That's gonna make a great Bloody Mary


----------



## b-one (Jan 30, 2017)

You would think someone was snowed in with this much time on his hands!:biggrin:
I would of just ate the bacon,then drank the vodka. Wait I don't drink much anymore.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of the bacon vodka, but I do like a good pepper vodka. Our local distillery does two. One Hatch child and the other is habenero. They do make a great Bloody Mary! 

You're going to need to get your slim Jim straws ready!













IMG_4808.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 30, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 30, 2017)

MMMMmmmm Well up here it's ceaser's, We don't get the bloody mary mix up here and most people here make them absolutely horrible. But mmmmm ina ceaser, I think I may have to make some......


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 30, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You're going to need to get your slim Jim straws ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nepas has an app, I mean thread for that one!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 30, 2017)

I hope so bellaru!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 30, 2017)

Didn't take much time b-one. I have requests for 2 gallons of it already without giving out any samples! Hard to beat a good Bloody Mary.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 30, 2017)

I might try a habanero vodka dirtsailor. I've yet to try the jalapeño/bacon one so we will see. And I saw the slim Jim straw thread a while back. Probably gonna try it with the local pork producers snack sticks!


----------



## disco (Feb 3, 2017)

I  love the experiment! Point!

Slainthe!

Disco


----------



## dls1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice project hillbillyrkstr,

Sounds like you've got two products, bacon infused vodka and vodka infused bacon.

I've made bacon infused vodka many times, but never sous vide. I simply pour a fifth (750ml) bottle of decent vodka in a wide mouth container, slowly cook 1 pound of bacon until all of the fast has run off, then pour the fat in the container with the vodka, and place the container in the freezer overnight. The next day, I remove the thick layer of fat that has solidified at the top, and strain the vodka through a Brita filter multiple times (5-6) until it's as clear as it originally was.

Makes a great Bloody Mary.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks dls. I still have a bit of fat in my jars. I strained them threw cheese cloth a few times. Guess I need to do it a few more times.

By the way the bacon was mush after the sous vide cook. Had to chuck it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks disco. I have some people coming over tomorrow night so I think we're gonna try this vodka out!


----------



## poopypuss (Mar 8, 2017)

I want to hear how this turned out!

A good Bloody Mary, with little work involved during the Sunday Brunch, is always something I;m looking for.

Of course, I'll kick it up beyond the piddly jalapeno.

Thai chilis would take it to an enjoyable level (me), in my house.

Ghost Chili Bloody Mary's are a bad thing come 4 PM on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 10, 2017)

The vodka tastes like bacon! Makes a good Bloody Mary so I'd say success. 

As far as adding heat I'm sure you could add any peppers you wanted into the sous vide bag.


----------



## poopypuss (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice. Looks like I"LL be breaking out the rig.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Mar 11, 2017)

Glad to hear it turned out well!


----------

